# Can't get rid of fleas! Please Help.



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

I recently adopted my Chi Thor and he had fleas. I didn't notice any until a couple days later when visiting my mom, the night before Easter Sunday. It was late so I put him his crate for the night and first thing in the morning was going to pick up some flea treatments, only it was Easter Sunday and EVERYTHING was closed. So I did a little research and washed all of his toys and bedding and gave him a bath with Dawn and patted him down with apple cider vinegar (found these ideas online as safe home remedies). So after cleaning my mothers entire house, and bathing Thor and cleaning his belongings he seemed happy and I went ahead and bought Zodiac Flea treatment and thought that would prevent any future problems. 

Well less than a week later and back home I found another one on his foot and bathed him again, and again he seemed to be good. I figured there may have just been one in my place that found him since he wasn't that scratchy. So then I washed all towels/bedding, vacuumed, washed the floors with hot soapy/bleach water, and cleaned every possible surface of my home as was told this combo would kill everything in my house. 

I had Thor Neutered on Wednesday and then today (Friday) I found flea dirt on my bed (we were cuddling). I brushed him with a flea comb and found nothing. I can't bathe him since he just had surgery and I had vacuumed and cleaned my floors on Weds while he was having his surgery so the house would be very sterile.

So basically I am at a loss. I don't know if I should give him another 'flea treatment' - I bought Advantage at the vets - although he had the Zodiac on the 9th. What options do I have? What am I not doing? I just want Thor to be happy and healthy. And advice is very welcomed!
Thanks
Ashton & Thor


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I wouldn't treat again this soon. You may need plan a day away with Thor to flea bomb your house to kill of the eggs.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Can you give the vet a call to see if there is a safe alternative?


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i see you already used the dawn to bath thor thats what i use for busters flea control and it works perfect for us no fleas


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

No advise I am afraid but he may have picked up the fleas at the vets this time as I have had that happen to me x


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Since you found nothing on him, I would not treat him again.

I would keep up the vacuuming, and if possible treat the house if I
continued to see them.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Use a flea comb thoroughly over inch of him. Realize that fleas jump on the dog to feed, then jump off and lie around in your carpet and lay eggs. If you found a flea on him, there are many others in the environment. Sometimes vacuuming is not enough. You may need to flea bomb the house and treat the car and yard as well. I would not use any topical treatments without a vets supervision.


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you all for your advice, I really appreciate it!

After this post I did find one on him so decided to take everyone's advice and called the vet. Apparently the "zodiac" name brand of treatment that I had given him isn't very good and many animals have very adverse reactions to it too according to the vet. She said that since it had been 1- days since I had given it to him and he had had a bath, it was ok to give the Advantage. 

After a VERY thorough clean of the house, yet again, I haven't seen any on him, any dirt and he seems much happier already. I decided not to bomb the house since all my furniture is leather and I out have one rug that is 6x12, so just vacuumed and cleaned my floors and wiped all the furniture down.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

If you see anymore I would call someone like Terminix and have them come and do some spraying around the yard/house for fleas. However be aware you may have to leave the house with Thor for an hour or two afterward because that can be poisonous to pets within the first few hours of spraying.

But other then that it seems like you are doing everything you can. Hope everything works out fine.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

You can spray a neem repellent on the yard. Some people even use it on their pets; but if you're already treating the dog it's a good way to treat the yard.

I used to know someone who swore by sprinkling something in the yard called Seven? No clue what it is or was though; I never knew enough about it.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I understand you not wanting to bomb the house. I use the same spray on the floor and furniture that I would use on them! You know it's safe and it will kill them. Also, tea tree oil is supposed to be good. But you would have to check on the ratios for the proper solution. Good luck! I had an LC chi that was a "flea magnet!" My other two dogs, had nothing to speak of, but he would be crawling with them!! We now treat the yard with bug killer and haven't any problems since!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

KittynKahlua said:


> You can spray a neem repellent on the yard. Some people even use it on their pets; but if you're already treating the dog it's a good way to treat the yard.
> 
> I used to know someone who swore by sprinkling something in the yard called Seven? No clue what it is or was though; I never knew enough about it.


That is called Seven Dust. It is a white powder that comes in a bag and can be bought at Walmart, Lowes, Home Depot or a store like that (or could the last time I bought it years ago). You sprinkle it all over the yard, patio, deck, porch, carport, outside anywhere you have a flea problem and it will kill fleas. It is a pesticide. I don't know how dangerous it is to pets--would imagine it would be poisonous to pets too but not sure. Rain washes it away.


----------

